# disegno esploso



## Farciulin

Ciao a tutti,
sono nuova del forum, vorrei chiedervi come si traduce in francese "disegno esploso", cioè quel disegno tecnico che evidenzia tutti i pezzi di cui è composta una macchina.

esempio qui: http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...57&bih=593&tbm=isch&ei=fYjqTdfkDMq1tAb65qGBCQ

Chi mi può aiutare?
Grazie


----------



## Piero.G

*Vue en éclaté*

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vue_en_éclaté

Attendi pareri, non sono madrelingua francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Farciulin,
Guarda qui . 
@ Piero: ho perso un minuto a cercare delle foto.... Poi qualche altro a ricordarmi chi sei => Benritrovato!


----------



## Piero.G

Salut Matoupaschat!

Tu es  très fidèle à ce forum, les amis peuvent toujours compter sur ta compétence.


----------



## Farciulin

Ciao Piero G. e ciao Matoupaschat, grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------

